# New MINI Cooper 2014 review - Auto Express



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The new Mini is offers new styling inside and out. Also, along with the styling comes all the new features available in the new model. This video gives a look at what the new Mini has to offer.

http://youtu.be/5wQxzAEol4w

*Read more on the new Mini here.*


----------

